# Ammo type for XD 9



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

does the XD 9 fire this type of 9mm ammo? Not sure what 9x18 stands for.

9x18 Makarov Brown Bear 94gr. FMJ Ammo


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

No.

You need 9mm Luger also know as 9x19 parabellum. It will say that on the right side of the gun.

9x18 Makarov is a larger diameter and shorter case.

Similar question: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13798


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> No.
> 
> You need 9mm Luger also know as 9x19 parabellum. It will say that on the right side of the gun.
> 
> ...


Thanks dude. I was wondering about the types of 9mm. Plenty of the Mak to be had so I was almost positive it wasn't the right kind.


----------

